# Removing warning label on Madone



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

Is there a way to safely remove the warning label on the top tube of a Madone SL 5.9 without damaging the paint?


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

If the label is not applied under the clear coat, then some WD-40 or Goo Gone should do the trick.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

*WD-40 did it*



Retro Grouch said:


> If the label is not applied under the clear coat, then some WD-40 or Goo Gone should do the trick.



Thanks, WD-40 took it off with some slow tugging. Just got this baby Monday and I was afraid to mess with it. I figured that anyone with the side handle of Retro Grouch would know what they are talking about.

I wonder if WD-40 would be good for cleaning the entire frame? I am now using Pledge.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I'd stick with the Pledge for cleaning. WD40 is great for removing adhesives but it attracts dirt like crazy. 

Removing decals- WD40 Cleaning/Polishing- Pledge.


----------



## pktrekguy (Nov 4, 2005)

I've used a hair dryer to warm up the adhesive. Once the adhesive softens up, it comes off very easily and usually doesn't leave any residue.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

I left mine on! :yikes:

It's a P1 bike too


----------

